# Pasta & Pizza



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Please post your Pasta & Pizza recipes in this thread.


----------



## keljonma (Dec 27, 2006)

Pasta with Homemade Sun-gold Pasta Sauce 

Makes 4-6 servings 

1 pound dried pasta 

1 large sweet onion, peeled and sliced thin 
1 tablespoon olive oil 
2 pounds Sun-gold cherry tomatoes (see note) 
1/4 cup fresh whole basil leaves 
4 cloves garlic, peeled and crushed 
1/4 teaspoon dried chili flakes (optional) 
1/2 teaspoon each sea salt and freshly ground pepper, or to taste

Note: This sauce takes only enough time to sautÃ© the vegetables and simmer briefly for optimum flavor. Sun-gold cherry tomatoes are yellow-orange, resembling egg yolks, and produce a sauce with unique color, texture and flavor. If desired, you may remove skins by dropping for a few seconds in boiling water and slipping off the skins. Substitute other tomatoes, preferably vine-ripened, with somewhat different results. Larger tomatoes should be peeled, seeded and coarsely chopped before cooking. 

Bring a pot of water to boiling, then salt to taste and begin cooking pasta. 

Meanwhile, using a three-quart saucepan, sautÃ© onion in olive oil until soft and golden. Add tomatoes, basil, garlic, optional chili flakes and salt and pepper. Simmer 10 minutes. 

Drain al dente pasta thoroughly and serve sauce immediately over cooked pasta.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Pizza Dough

1 package active dry yeast
Â¾ cup lukewarm water
2 cups flour
Â½ tsp salt
1 Tbsp olive oil

Add water to yeast, mix and set aside for ten minutes.

In a large bowl, combine flour and salt.

Add oil to yeast and water, stir briskly and add quickly to flour. Mix thoroughly. Should make soft dough. Add water if too stiff, add flour if too sticky.

Turn dough onto a lightly floured surface and knead for three minutes.

Oil a large mixing bowl, and form dough into a ball. Turn the dough in the bowl to cover it with oil. Cover with a clean towel and put in warm place for at least thirty minutes. Punch down, knead slightly. 

Oil pizza pan lightly. Roll out crust or shape in pan with fingertips. 

Let rise at LEAST fifteen minutesâ¦thirty is better.

Bake at 400 degrees for fifteen to twenty minutes. Remove from oven and top with sauce and whatever you want. I have liked using the pizza cheese that is pre-grated and a mixed variety of cheeses.

Bake with toppings at 400 until cheese is melted to your satisfaction. About ten minutes or more.


----------



## BelleL (Jun 13, 2007)

This is a very tasty, very quick, recipe for pizza.
Bread
Parmsean Cheese, ( the spinkle kind for spaghetti ) 
Mozzerella Cheese
Spaghetti sauce or Pizza sauce
Your Favourite Toppings

First put the bread in the toaster. After the bread is toasted spread the sauce on the peices of toast, sprinkle with parmesean cheese, and add the mozzerella cheese. Add your favorite toppings, I like pepperoni and sausage the best ( if you use sausage or hamburger make sure it is fully cooked ).
Bake in the oven until cheese is melted and there you have it, pizza.
Belle


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

JALAPENO MACARONI SALAD

12 oz. medium size macaroni shells or elbows, 
cooked and drained

Fresh green onions --I use about 3 or 4

I also add a little sweet white onion to this,

4 jalapeno peppers (deseeded) and diced fine
I use more because we like ours hot to the taste

salt and pepper to taste

garlic powder to taste (just a dash )

1 pint Real Mayonnaise--make it good and moist

Dice onions fine (I cut mine with the scissors) 
or chop onions and peppers till fine in a food processor.
You want these in small pieces, not liquid.
Mix all together and chill overnight. So good ! 

We serve this around here all the time for BBQ's


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

This is a pizza I came up with when our little Grandson wanted pizza one day and when I went to the little store down the road from us they had no pizza mix, no frozen pizza, or anything I had used to make pizza. I call it my Easy Pizza:

Flour Torillas 8 inch size
Pepperoni (sliced)
Ragu Home Style Pizza Sauce
Shredded Mozzarella Cheese

Place tortillas on cookie sheet, put about 2 or 3 tablespoons pizza sauce on, put pepperonis on in a circle over lapping a little, then top with as much cheese as you like. Bake in pre-heated 400* oven for about 7 or 8 minutes or until golden brown.

Call the Grandkids & Enjoy
bopeep


----------



## BelleL (Jun 13, 2007)

bopeep said:


> This is a pizza I came up with when our little Grandson wanted pizza one day and when I went to the little store down the road from us they had no pizza mix, no frozen pizza, or anything I had used to make pizza. I call it my Easy Pizza:
> 
> Flour Torillas 8 inch size
> Pepperoni (sliced)
> ...


Wow, I would of never thought of doing that. Great Idea!!! :goodjob: :sing: 
Belle


----------



## myminifarm (Sep 6, 2007)

TJ's Chicken (& Pasta)

1/3 lbs dry thin spaghetti (or angel hair pasta)
Â½ tsp salt*
Â½ tsp onion powder*
1/4 tsp black pepper*
1/4 tsp thyme*(use less)
6 tbls butter
8 ounces diced chicken breasts
Â½ cup finely chopped green onions
2 cups heavy cream

Cook spaghetti. Combine seasoning mix in a small bowl; set aside. Melt butter, add diced chicken & sprinkle with seasoning mix. SautÃ© three minutes. Add green onions, sautÃ© 2 minutes & gradually add cream until it boils. Simmer 3 minutes till sauce thickens. Add spaghetti, toss 2 minutes.

*these items may be substituted with cajun poultry magic. 

I also use a little garlic powder in mine.


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

Pizza dough recipe as requested 

This recipe will make about 2 12 in pies 

16 oz bread flour ( needs to be a high gluten flour )
9 oz warm water
1 TBS olive oil
1 tsp yeast
3/4 tsp salt

add everything but the oil in a mixer and combine til it starts coming together. Then add oil and knead for about 15 minutes. The trick is to get it to pass a "windowpane test" where when you pinch up a bit of the dough it stretches and gets thin rather than breaking off. Place the dough in a lightly oiled bowl and cover tightly with plastic wrap, leave in the fridge overnight ( I usually pop the ball inside a ziploc bag ) A couple of hours before you are ready to cook bring it out and let it come to room temperature, divide into 2 balls and let rise before final shaping.

(disclaimer )
If you vary the recipe at all by using a different type of flour or not measuring properly I cannot guarantee results.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Tuscan Garlic Chicken

6 boneless, skinless chicken breasts
1 1/2 cup(s) flour, plus 1 tablespoon
1 Tbsp salt
2 tsp black pepper
2 tsp Italian herb seasoning
1 lb(s) curly or regular fettuccine
1 Tbsp garlic, chopped
1 red pepper, julienne cut
1/2 cup(s) dry, white wine
1/2 lb(s) whole leaf spinach, stemmed
12 oz heavy cream
1 cup(s) Parmesan cheese, grated

Combine 1Â½ cups flour, salt, black pepper and Italian herb seasoning in a shallow dish. Dredge chicken in the mixture, shaking off any excess. In a large, nonstick, oven proof skillet, add 3 Tbsp of olive oil â enough to coat â and sautÃ© chicken in batches over medium-high heat for about two to three minutes on each side, or until golden brown and crisp. Add additional olive oil for each batch as necessary.

When finished, transfer the skillet to a preheated oven at 350 degrees F. Cook for approximately 10 to 15 minutes or until cooked through and the internal temperature reaches 165 degrees F.

Cook pasta according to package directions. Drain and set aside until needed. While the pasta is cooking, heat 2 Tbsp of olive oil in a sauce pan. Add the garlic and the red pepper and cook for approximately one minute. Add remaining 1 Tbsp of flour and stir to combine.

Next, add the wine and bring to a boil for one minute. Add the spinach and the cream and bring to a boil. The sauce is done cooking when the spinach becomes wilted. Complete by stirring in the Parmesan cheese. Partly coat the pasta with the sauce, transfer to a large bowl (or individual dishes) and then top with the chicken, the remaining sauce and extra Parmesan cheese.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Fettuccine Gorgonzola 

2 tablespoons butter
1 1/2 teaspoon chopped fresh sage
6 ounces gorgonzola cheese
2 tablespoons heavy cream
6 ounces ricotta cheese
1/4 cup parmesan
1 lb fettuccine

Place butter and sage in pan, heat til butter starts to bubble. Mix in bleu cheese, cream, and ricotta, stir in parmesan. Heat and stir just til bubbles form (not a full boil) and remove from heat. 

Cook fettuccine and drain. Toss with cheese mixture. Season with salt and pepper as desired.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Rotini with Sausage and Asparagus

1 lb(s) Rotini
8 oz Sweet or Hot Italian Sausage
1 lb(s) Asparagus, fresh
1 cup(s) Heavy Cream
1 oz Butter
1 oz Extra Virgin Olive Oil
1 - 2 diced Tomatoes
1/2 cup Parmesan cheese, grated
Salt and pepper to taste

Procedures:
Slice the sausage into quarter sized pieces, about 1/4 inch thick. Gently fry the sausage in a non-stick pan with a little oil. Drain the fat when finished.
Steam the asparagus until tender. Separate the tips from the asparagus and put off to the side. Take the remaining portion of the asparagus and combine it with the heavy cream and simmer 10-12 minutes.

In a pot of hot boiling salted water, cook the rotini for 7-9 minutes until al dente. When the desired al dente bite is achieved, combine it immediately with the asparagus cream sauce, parmesan and butter. Add cream sauce with the sausage and sautÃ© until simmered. Top with asparagus tips and tomatoes.
Salt and pepper to taste.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Pasta Ala Amatriciana

6 tablespoons olive oil
1/2 cup chopped onion
6 strips smoked bacon, chopped
2 cans (14 1/2 ounces each) diced tomatoes
1/2 cup dry red wine
1 teaspoon hot red pepper flakes
12 ounces angel hair pasta

Heat oil in a large skillet; add onion; sautÃ© over low heat, stirring, until golden. Add bacon; sautÃ©, stirring until cooked but not brown or crispy. Drain juice from tomatoes and add to skillet along with red wine and red pepper flakes. Cook until sauce is thickened, about 15 minutes. Cook the pasta until ala dente. Toss with the sauce, sprinkle with Parmesan cheese.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Spaghetti With Creamy Sun Dried Tomato Sauce

5 slices bacon (1/4 lb), finely chopped
1 medium onion, finely chopped
1 large garlic clove, finely chopped 
1/4 teaspoon salt
1/4 teaspoon black pepper
2/3 cup heavy cream
1/2 cup drained oil-packed sun-dried tomatoes, finely chopped
1 lb spaghetti
1 oz finely grated parmesan (1/2 cup) 

Cook bacon in a 12-inch heavy skillet over moderately low heat, stirring occasionally, until browned and crisp, 6 to 10 minutes. Transfer bacon with a slotted spoon to paper towels to drain. Pour off all but 2 tablespoons fat from skillet. Add onion, garlic, salt, and pepper to skillet and cook, stirring occasionally, until onion is softened and lightly browned, about 8 minutes. Add cream, tomatoes, and bacon and simmer until cream is slightly thickened, 2 to 3 minutes. Remove from heat. 

Cook pasta in a 6- to 8-quart pot of boiling salted water until al dente. Reserve 1 cup cooking water, then drain pasta in a colander. Add pasta and cheese to sauce and toss to coat pasta, adding enough reserved cooking water to thin sauce as desired.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

:1pig: :1pig: :1pig: :1pig: 

&#9675; 1/2 cup butter
&#9675; 2 cloves of garlic, minced
&#9675; 2 cups heavy cream
&#9675; 1/2 cup Parmesan cheese
&#9675; 1 cup Mozzarella cheese
&#9675; Salt and pepper to taste

Melt the butter and sautÃ© the garlic in it. (I love to add Portabella mushrooms at this point).
Add the cream and bring to a simmer. Stir in the Parmesan cheese and simmer until thickened and smooth. Stir in the Mozzarella cheese and stir until melted.

This is great on its own over pasta or tortellini. Sometimes I add peas or broccolli, crab, smoked chicken or smoked salmon, shrimp, just veggies...


----------



## Mountain Mick (Sep 10, 2005)

Mountain Mick's
Vegetarian Ravioli or Meat Ravioli

Sauce 

1pint jar home made traditional tomato sauce 
1onion finely chopped
2 teaspoon garlic 
1 dash pepper & Salt
little oil

Fry onion in oil and then fry of canned tomatoes add garlic and salt pepper


Stuffing
1/4 cup spinach (fresh/frozen/can) 
1/4 cup jar home made traditional tomato sauce 
1 teaspoon oregano 
1 teaspoon parsley 
2 teaspoon garlic 
1 teaspoon basil 
1 teaspoon nutritional yeast 
1/4 cup textured vegetable protein (TVP) 
you can replace with meat if you are not a vegetarian.
We like it both ways my son love it with pigeon meat.
I like goat meat, my daughter love rabbit or crab my youngest son loves smoked trout and My wife Karin loves veal and or pork. 
1/2 cup milk (regular or soy) 
1/4cup parmesan cheese
2 tablespoons olive oil 
1 dash pepper & Salt
1/2 bag of veggie bread crumbles 

Ravioli dough 
2 cups flour 
1 teaspoon salt 
2 tablespoons butter or margarine 
1/2 cup boiling water 

To make sauce put all the ingredients listed for sauce in a large skillet over a simmer on the stove. 
To make ravioli dough mix all ingredients except water in a food processor until it looks fluffed, crumbly and coarse like cornmeal. 
Now with food processor running add the water slowly until mixed. 
Take out and form into 2 balls. 
Roll out on a floured surface to about 1/8 inch thick. 
I couldn't do that to well so I picked it up and stretched it out a bit that works to! 
Cut into 3 inch wide strips and then into 3 inch wide squares. 
Put filling from stuffing in the center of the square and then put another ravioli dough over that and pinch ends together tightly to seal. 
It is OK if a little filling comes out-- it will go away during the boiling process. 
If you want to eat fresh put in boiling water for 3-4 minutes. 
They fall to bottom of pan and when done will float up and rise to the top. 
Take out with a slotted spoon. 
Serve with sauce over it. 
If you want to freeze these you may freeze them on a cookie sheet until firm and then put in a plastic bag in freezer up to 3 mths. 
Cooking is the same for frozen ravioli in boiling water but will take 9-10 min to cook.
Mick

happy cooking


----------



## BlueHeronFarm (Feb 9, 2007)

We've been eating this all summer -- a great way to use up our goat milk, tomatoes and basil

1 loaf frozen garlic bread (I like pepperidge farms)
2-3 medium tomatoes
fresh basil leaves or pesto
1 lb. fresh mozzarella (the soft kind in a ball), sliced


Open up the bread into its two halves
If you are using pesto, slather it on both halves.
Layer tomato slices and mozzarella slices alternately, with slight overlap, until you cover the bread halves. Cook, open faced, according to package directions.

If you are using basil leaves instead of pesto, just layer them between the tomatoes and cheese slices.


----------



## TheBiscuitQueen (Aug 31, 2007)

Pizza-

I use 2 1/2 cups water, 1 tbs yeast, 1/4 cup olive oil, 2 tsp salt and enough flour to make the dough. This will make 2 pizzas. Let it rise once, punch down, and rest 10 min. Roll it out on a cold pizza stone using lots of flour while the other stone is in the oven at 450. 

WHen the stone is hot, transfer the dough to the hot stone. Top with every thing you want, then put in oven on the lowest rack at 450 until done to how you like it. 

Traditional pizza- tomato paste and water until like a thick sauce, 1 tsp basil and 3 cloves crushed garlic and salt and pepper. Spread on dough and add mozzerella cheese and parm. Put normal toppings on if you like under the cheese-mushrooms, peppers, peperoni, etc. 

Mexican pizza-top with hamburger with taco seasoning, peppers, onions, tomatoes and cheddar cheese. 

Garlic Pizza- Take about 5-10 cloves garlic, crush, and spread on top of pizza dough with olive oil. Add basil and pepper flakes, or Italian season salt. Top with mozzerella cheese and parm. 

Greek Pizza- Top dough with sliced olives, artichoke hearts, tomatoes, garlic slivers, and feta and parm cheese. You can add sausage to this one too. 

Chicken wing pizza- mix 1/3 c melted butter with 1/2 cup Red Hot. Cube and cook about 2 cups chicken breast, and add butter/hot sauce. Spread on pizza and cover with mozzerella. Get ready to stand back-this one causes a stampede in our house!


----------



## myminifarm (Sep 6, 2007)

Asparagus Lasagna

This one is one of my favorites. It is alway a hit when company comes over for dinner. 

**Also can leave out the ham for the vegetarians in the crowd.

1lb . fresh asparagus, trimmed
2 garlic cloves-minced
1/2 tsp. dried thyme
2 Tbs. butter
2 Tbs. all-purpose flour
1 1/3 cups milk
pepper to taste

5 Lasagna noodles, cooked & drained (i use more of these)
1 cup (4 oz.) Mozzarella cheese
1 cup julienned fully cooked ham (optional)**


In a skillet, cook asparagus, in a small amount of water until crisp-tender, about 6-8 minutes. Drain & put aside. 

In a saucepan over medium heat, saute garlic & thyme in butter. Stir in flour. Gradually whisk in milk; cook & stir for 2 minutes or until thickened. Add pepper. 

Cut noodles in half, place four noodles in a greased 11" x 7" x 2" baking dish. Layer a third of the white sauce, mozzarella cheese, ham & asparagus. Repeat layers.

Cover & bake at 350 degrees for 30 minutes or until heated through. Serves 4.


----------



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

cheese filling for stuffing pasta - shells or manicotti

Cheese Filling

1 lb ricotta cheese
1/4 lb grated mozzarella cheese
1 tablespoon snipped parsley
3 teaspoons parmesan cheese (grated)
2 teaspoons sugar
1 egg, slightly beaten

mix together.

Use a cookie press or frosting bag with large end or cut a hole in a ziplock bag to fill UNCooked pasta.

Make your favorite sauce but keep it a bit thinner.

the sauce will thicken as it cooks the pasta.

Optional... chop spinach and add to cheese. It will be a little harder to get out of the piping bag but it does come out with a little extra squeeze.

A wee bit of nutmeg or cinnamon can be added to cheese mixture.


----------



## HappyFarmer (Jun 17, 2006)

Line pizza pan with dough (I use store bought or Boboli pizza crust). Edited to add: grease pan if it's not pre-seasoned.

spread a thin layer of veg oil on the dough-not too much!. Sprinkle with powdered garlic. This makes your "white sauce".

Shell, peel & devein shrimp. tear or cut into 1/2's or thirds. Place shrimp on oiled crust.

Sprinkle a layer of grated mozzerella over shrimp. Add some cheddar cheese if desired. Add 2-3 pats of butter, cut -up, over cheese (this melts & distributes itself throughout). Parsley for effect. Sprinkle with garlic powder again, if desired. Add other spices if desired (we don't).

Bake at 400* or so until cheese bubbles or we like it starting to turn brown.

Note: you can pre-cook the shrimp for 1 minute before adding to pizza. It's easier to cut up. Don't overcook as it will become chewy.
Enjoy!


----------



## HappyFarmer (Jun 17, 2006)

Line pizza pan or cookie sheet with dough. Edited to add: grease pan if it's not pre-seasoned.

Spread a thin layer of oil on the crust, adding a spinkling of garlic, if desired.

Squeeze spinach by hand to remove excess water. Place in small bowl. Add 1-2 tbs oil, 1-2 tbs dried minced onion, garlic (fresh or powdered) to taste. Mix together & let sit until ready to use.

In a seperate bowl, mix ricotta cheese, an egg (or two if using a large container of ricotta), salt, pepper, garlic, parsley, to taste. 

Spread shredded mozzerella cheese over crust. Sprinkle some cheddar cheese over mozzerella, if desired. 

Pinch spinach mixture into 1/2" pieces & place on mozzerella, about 1 inch apart. Spoon 1 tbsp ricotta in between spinach. Not too much or it will overflow the crust when it melts!

Sprinkle with garlic, if desired. (we like a lot of garlic)

bake at 400* until cheese bubbles or turns brown (we like it to turn brown).

Enjoy


----------



## HappyFarmer (Jun 17, 2006)

Line cookie sheet or pizza pan with dough. Grease pan if it's not seasoned.

Use either a white sauce: spread dough with thin layer of oil
or red pizza sauce.

Add pineapple chuncks, marachino cherries, and ham or pre-cooked bacon alternately to create a visually appealing look.

Layer grated mozzerella cheese, adding some cheddar if desired. Note: adding cheese after the toppings lessens the chance of burning the toppings.

Bake at 400* until cheese is bubbly and/or starts to turn brown.
Enjoy


----------



## YounGrey (Jun 7, 2007)

Zucchini Pasta -
http://homesteadingrecipes.blogspot.com/2008/02/zucchini-pasta.html


----------



## godsgapeach (Jan 1, 2009)

Here's the Tomato Sauce Recipe I use--it goes in pasta, on pizza, and in soups. I love it!

You can add or subtract anything to suit your taste. And I use mainly paste type tomatoes, but slicing ones will work too--they'll just require cooking down a bit after they've been run through the food mill since they're juicier.

Another note, make sure you spray your pans or they're a bear to clean up! I use 4 
9x13 pans and just swap them on the shelves halfway through the cooking time.

Baked Tomato Sauce 

Ingredients

Tomatoes, halved. Enough to fill a roasting pan one layer deep 
1/2 teaspoon kosher salt 
1 teaspoon fresh ground pepper 
2 cloves garlic minced
oregano, to taste
basil, to taste
1/4 cup olive oil


For Canning

1 tablespoon lemon juice per pint jar 
Cooking Instructions

Preheat your oven to 325 degrees 
Place the tomato halves into your pan, cut side up. 
Sprinkle the salt over the tomatoes. This helps start drawing out the liquid. 
After a few minutes, sprinkle the pepper over the tomatoes, or just grind it directly onto them till it looks like enough. 
Mix the herbs into the oil (helps keep them from burning) and drizzle it over the tomatoes. 

Cook at 325 for one hour. Check how they are doing, and reduce heat to 300 if it seems like things are starting to overcook already. This is also the time to put in any pans of cherry tomatoes that you may have. Cook for an additional hour 
Finish them off by turning it up to 400 for another 30 minutes. 

Process through your food mill. (I use my kitchenaid, or a food processor would work too.) Cook it in a sauce pan until it reaches your desired thickness. 

For canning
For canning, I put the sauce in pint jars and add 1 tablespoon of lemon juice to each jar. I then pressure can them at 11 PSI for 10 minutes.


----------



## Ryan NC (Jan 29, 2009)

Pizza is mostly in the crust and the sauce IMHO, I've been tweaking crust recipes for years and here's mine...

5.5 cups flour (ap)
2 cups cool water (for a slow controlled rise)
2 tsp salt
4 tablespoon Vegetable oil
8 tsp sugar
1 tablespoon yeast

knead for about 5 min on a floured board until it forms a smooth pliable dough ball, it should be slightly sticky and in no way firm. I keep kneading in flour til the dough will stick to the board but releases clean between kneading folds. Once done divide in two then choose your way to set the dough depending on what kind of crust you like: (or normally time available in my case)

If you like a thicker bready type crust form 2 crust after dusting the balls with flour and place on a greased pizza pan. Place in an oven that has been on warm for just a minute or two. (the inside of the oven door should be warm but not hot) prick the crust every couple inches in every direction with a fork and let raise for roughly 30-45 min until doubled, turn oven on to 450 and cook for roughly 6-8 min til the crust is set firm but not the slightest bit browned. Top like normal and finish cooking through... This makes a crust similar to degorno sp? almost a cross between hand tossed and deep dish.

The second method makes a crust very similar to Papa John's. Cover dough balls in a greased bowl sealed with plastic wrap, place in fridge and allow to raise until doubled (about 8-10 hours) remove and punch down. Roll to form crust after dusting in flour. Prick center of crust every 2" or so with a fork making sure the center of the crust is the thinnest point and slopes to thicker at the edge. (must be about 1/8" at the center or it won't cook through) top and cook at 425 until done. (about 13-15min) 

I buy a canned sauce at the store, gourmet something that starts with an S. I've not found a decent pizza sauce recipe that I'm happy with as of yet and would love to see some more of your pizza sauce recipes that you are happy with.


----------



## Elsbet (Apr 2, 2009)

I use the bags of Chebe pizza crust mix- it is seasoned tapioca flour and makes a very light, crispy, wonderful Gluten Free crust. We prebake it according to the instructions, first smearing it with extra virgin olive oil. Then we top it. The first thing on is the "sauce." I use kalamata olive paste. I put on fresh chopped swiss chard or spinach. Fresh sliced tomatoes. Roasted sweet red peppers. brined artichoke hearts or bottoms. Pineapple chunks. pepperoni. Mozzarella, feta, and parmesan cheeses. And then we bake it again until the cheese is toasty golden.
That stuff is to die for. I just had last night's leftovers for breakfast, hehe.


----------



## Canning Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

3 to 3 1/4 cups flour
1 pkg yeast
1/2 tsp salt
1 cup lukewarm water

pinch basil
pinch garlic powder
pinch oregano
pinch parsley

Mix flour, yeast, herbs, and salt. Add lukewarm water. Mix and knead until the dough is smooth and stiff. Add more flour/water as necessary. Knead 8-10 minutes. (This is most easily done in a mixer with a dough hook attachment, but can be done by hand.) Let rise in a covered, greased bowl for one hour. Turn out onto a cornmeal-dusted pizza stone or baking sheet. Cover and let rest 10 minutes. Roll out, cover with toppings and bake at 450 degrees for 15 minutes.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Lazy Spaghetti (pictures on my website)

_6 tablespoons olive oil
1/2 cup onion, chopped
8 slices smoked bacon, cut into 1/2 inch slices
2 cans canned diced tomatoes, drained
1 cup dry red wine
1 tablespoon balsamic vinegar
crushed dried red pepper flakes, to taste
salt, to taste
fresh egg pasta
_
Directions:

Heat the oil in a large skillet; add onion and sautÃ© over medium low heat, until golden. Add bacon, sautÃ©, stirring, until it just starts to brown, but isnât yet crisp. Add remainder of ingredients, bring to a boil, then reduce heat and simmer until most of the liquid is reduced.

Serve over fresh pasta and garnish with parmesan cheese.


----------



## Lilith (Dec 29, 2012)

1 egg per person you cooked turkey for; plus one for the pot, if more than 10, use a full dozen eggs. Squeeze your hand together to make a dish in your palm. Pour the salt into your hand counting quickly to the number of eggs you used. Dump the salt into the eggs and beat till salt dissolves. Add a tea cup of flour to the egg mixture for each egg used, folding the flour and egg together - do not over mix, you will get rubber noodles, but do mix thoroughly. The dough will bounce back slightly and slowly if you press your finger into it. Roll the noodles to about 1/8 inch thick, then cut with a sharp knife aprox. 1/4 - 1/2 inch wide (a pizza roller cutter thingy works great too!) Let dry for several hours. Drop noodles one by one into boiling turkey, vegetables and stock. Noodles will float when fully cooked. Serve immediately, or freeze for later, or store leftovers in fridge for up to 3 days.


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

Easy Home- made Lo Mein:
8 ounces angel hair pasta
1 cup thinly sliced beef strips
2 cups broccoli florets, fresh or frozen ( thawed and patted dry)
1/3 cup diced white onion
1 garlic clove, minced
3 Tablespoons oyster sauce
1/2 teaspoon sugar
3 drops sesame oil ( optional)
2 Tablespoons canola oil
1 Tablespoons canola oil
Prepare angel hair pasta according to box instructions, drain, rinse, set aside in large bowl while prepping remaining ingredients.
Add 2 T. canola oil to large skillet. Saute diced onion over medium heat, just till slightly tender. Add broccoli florets and stir fry for 3 to 4 minutes, until tender crisp. Add garlic and saute for an additional minute or two, just to heat the garlic. Remove the veggies to same container as the pasta. Add 1 tablespoon oil to skillet, then add sliced beef and stirfry for four to five minutes to cook beef to medium- rare. Now add all the other ingredients back to skillet along with the sugar, sesame oil and the oyster sauce. Stir fry over medium- low heat until thoroughly heated through. Can add a bit of pepper and additional oyster sauce if desired. Smells and tastes just like at a Chinese restaurant!


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

0 carb pizza dough
2 cups of spag squash baked in oven, cut side down. 
2 eggs
1/2 cup of favorite grated cheese
Mix altogether
Place on parchment lined pizza pan 
Bake at 350* until crispy brown, place 2nd piece of parchment paper on top flip over bake 5-10 till crispy brow.
While dough is baking, chop up topping
When comes out of oven,place toppings, place back into oven till cheese is melting and gooy.
Delicious!
Dough makes enough for 2 pizzas


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

*Potato Pizza*

*Cheap way*

1 large premade pizza shell
Mashed potatoes 
1 lb of cooked bacon (crispy)
1 lb shredded motz

Mix bacon into mashed potatoes, spread on pizza shell, top w/ motz cheese
Bake at 400 for 10-15 min (until cheese is bubbly and just getting a little brown).

*
The way I make it*

Use your favorite pizza dough recipe
home made mashed potatoes
1/2 lb bacon cooked crisp and 1/2 lb of panchetta ham, cooked crisp
Carmelized onions
sauted green peppers
1lb motz cheese (I buy the brick and shred myself to avoid the celuose they use in pre shredded cheese)

Bake your pizza dough about 1-2 min from being done before you add toppings.
Mix mashed spuds, onions, peppers, cooked bacon and panchetta.
Spread on baked pizza dough
Add chesse
400 degrees till the cheese is bubbly and brown. 

It's very filling and satisfying in the winter!!
It's a great "night before competition" carb bomb for an athlete too!


----------



## BlackFeather (Jun 17, 2014)

Spaghetti Pizza
Make pizza crust with one of the many recipes above, and spread into pan.
coat crust with garlic butter.
pour on tomato sauce to thinly cover crust.
dump on left over spaghetti and sauce and spread over the surface evenly, 
add any extra spices you wish.
cut meat balls in half and arrange on top 
cover with cheese, Parmesan or mozzarella, or both. 
Bake till crust is brown and cheese is melted. 425 for 20 min

Pot pie pizza

make pizza crust and spread onto pan
cover crust with gravy
add cooked vegetables sliced thin or chopped. (what ever you like in pot pie)
add cooked meat to match gravy, (like chicken and chicken gravy, or beef and beef gravy)
add any spices you like, and if you want, pour more gravy onto vegetables and meat.
top with cheese of choice. (cheddar is nice on beef)
bake till crust is done and cheese melted. 425 for 20 min

BLT pizza
make crust and spread into pan
cover crust with mayo 
cook up 12-16 oz of bacon, crush into bits and scatter onto crust
cover with round slices of tomato
top with cheese of choice 
bake till done 425 for about 20 min
serve with fresh shredded lettuce on top.


Stir fry Pizza
2 to 4 cups of cooked rice (depending on pizza size)
1 egg
1/2 cup of mozzarella cheese
mix the above together, some add a few drops of hot sauce, press into a solid bottom pan. (mine has holes in it and is a devil to clean afterward)
bake at 400 for 4 minutes or till set.
cover with cooked stir fry vegetables and cooked meat
cover with sauce mixture below while it is hot and fluid, (I usually just guess at the amounts needed)
1/3 cup soy sauce
2/3 cup sweet liquid (orange juice, ginger ale, pineapple juice, ect.. or just water)
1 heaping table spoon corn starch
add spices of choice (ginger, hot pepper ect..)
bring to boil to thicken

cover pizza with Mozzarella cheese (or cheese of choice)
bake till cheese melted and crust on bottom is starting to turn golden. 400 for 15 to 20 min

Chicken broccoli pizza
make crust an put into pan
spread 1/2 to 2/3 can of cream of mushroom soup onto crust
cover with cooked broccoli (and or cauliflower)
cover with cooked chopped chicken
cover with cheddar cheese
bake till crust is done and cheese melted (about 20 min. at 425)

Taco Pizza
Make crust and put into pan
cover crust with taco sauce or salsa
(cover with optional refried beans)
top with cooked, taco seasoned hamburg
add chopped tomatoes
cover with chopped or sliced black olives
cover with cheddar cheese 
bake till crust is done, and cheese melted about 20 min at 425
serve with fresh shredded lettuce and sour cream on top.

This is a few of the Pizzas I have made, a Pizza is an open face sandwich so anything that would work on a sandwich can be made into a pizza.


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

Thank you for the receives.


----------

